# Simple pallet firewood rack



## rowerwet (Feb 5, 2018)

After years of stacking firewood on a variety of different things,  I finally found that pallets are the best to stack on.
It took a little longer to figure out that a pallet between two rows tends to keep them from falling over.
Finally I came up with this design, which doesn't cost me anymore than a box of screws and time.
I start with three pallets in a row,  sitting on bricks or blocks,  but only supported on the front and back.


Each end gets an end pallet so I don't have to do any cross stacking.
My kids and friends can stack for me without any issues this way.


This is the only extra lumber needed,  you could use pieces of another pallet,  I happen to have this stuff sitting around.
Screw a plate to each encourage corner of the base pallets,  then tack one screw into the end pallet,  near the bottom to act as a hinge


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 5, 2018)

But a center divider pallet up against the end pallet , you want it centered on the base pallet and the end pallet.
With the joints tight,  drive screws through the end member of the vertical pallet into the center member of the end pallet.


Now drive screws diagonally through the ends of the vertical pallet members into the base pallet center member.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 5, 2018)

I happen to have a collection of 4x4 timbers from Craigslist for free,  but this part could be done with more lumber from broken up pallets.
I screwed the 4x4 to the divider pallet,  and use it to anchor a divider pallet on the middle pallet .
I use racks of three pallets because each holds a cord, there is no reason you couldn't go longer than three.


I cut a 4x4 to fit the top of each end pallet,  and screwed it to the top of the pallet


The three pallets long rack is the perfect length for a 12 foot long sheet of steel roofing,  screwed to the 4x4s so it won't blow away or fall down when the rack is emptied with snow on it.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 5, 2018)

Loaded and seasoning


Next seasons wood .
I've built two of these now, but have plans to make enough for three seasons


----------



## Poindexter (Feb 5, 2018)

Yup.  Leaving stacking behind to just dump green splits into a rack is an enormous time saver.  Nice going, savor your victory.


----------



## Montanalocal (Feb 5, 2018)

It is hard to tell from your pictures but it could be you are using philips head screws.  I have transitioned over to star or Torex screws.  They are many times easier to drive, they literally will kill your drill before they cam out.

https://s17-us2.ixquick.com/cgi-bin...ve_1b.jpg&sp=b676594812e6d297f248e47ca694aa08


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 6, 2018)

Actually they are the torx head screws, 2 1/2" long.
I still managed to shear one off yesterday with my Makita impact,  that thing is a beast!
I had some left from building a swing set for my kids.
Never going back to Phillips if I can help it.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 6, 2018)

Added another rack to the end of the last one yesterday


----------



## splions (Feb 7, 2018)

All of my racks are made from pallets.  I would suggest that you put the racks on top of another layer of pallets.  Helps with air circulation and keeps your racks from taking on moisture and rotting.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 7, 2018)

That's what the bricks are for , to keep the pallets dry, up off the ground


----------



## splions (Feb 8, 2018)

rowerwet said:


> That's what the bricks are for , to keep the pallets dry, up off the ground



Yes...I do it that way too.  The extra pallet does help with air circulation for drying and evens out the weight distribution of the full rack.  My lot is mostly wooded and it works for me.  Just a friendly hint ;-)


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 9, 2018)

I just prefer not to have the pallets rot on the ground,  and wood on the ground invites bugs to head up higher into the stack.

We all have our own way of doing stuff


----------



## royrizzle (Feb 9, 2018)

Like the ATV ramp on log splitter.....good idea.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## WES999 (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice, very similar to what I built. Mine has a sloping roof with roll roofing.
Also I used a nail gun rather than screws, I think it is a bit quicker.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 26, 2018)

A nail gun is faster , I like screws because they make it easier to remove parts as they rot or break. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I made a roof for my newest rack from an IBC tote I got free at work.


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 26, 2018)

Once I got the plastic on the wood frame,  I I put screws into the high points to flatten the roof
Next time I'm going to slice it right through the red cap, the top has ribs that keep it from laying flat. 




the plastic will cover one cord, three pallets long,  but I used four in this rack, so I removed the metal pan under the tank and used it to cover most of the last pallet


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 26, 2018)

The plastic end panels cover the gap between the metal pan, and the rest of the plastic roof




As you can see, these racks are on a slope,  because of the ends, and the central beam that ties it all together,  they do just fine on a side slope 




My kids think the cage is a great toy


----------



## EPS (Feb 27, 2018)

I love seeing the ingenuity of my fellow Yankees


----------



## rowerwet (Mar 22, 2018)

Even unsupported , the plastic handles heavy wet snow just fine , I probably will paint it with cheap spray paint to protect it from UV


----------



## splions (Mar 22, 2018)

One of mine...


----------



## Jotel me this (Nov 3, 2018)

Poindexter said:


> Yup. Leaving stacking behind to just dump green splits into a rack is an enormous time saver. Nice going, savor your victory.



can you explain what you mean by this?


----------



## Poindexter (Nov 4, 2018)

Jotel me this said:


> can you explain what you mean by this?




With end caps, like bookends sort of, and the middle spine, the OP doesn't have to spend a lot of time 'stacking' wood in there.  All he really has to do is place it in there oriented more or less straight and never has to worry about it coming down.

I agree he (or I ) could get a little more wood in the same volume if we take out time and stack every split with precision.  I can get about an extra 5% by volume in a given space if I really spend time on it, but that small a gain isn't worth the time to me, so I just chunk mine in and go get some more to add to the pile.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2018)

I've had perfectly stacked wood fall over after it seasoned,  the racks keep it more contained,  and keep the roof firmly attached.
They also allow me to leave it to my kids, or guys in the church to stack it, without any skill.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2018)

A second idea on building these racks with more alternative materials I get for free.




I get the 230 gallon totes for free from work.
I use the tank, but didn't have a use for the cage.




Cut the cage in half




Screwdriver in the pipe to make it easy to bend








Bent poles are inserted into holes in the plastic pallets I picked up free




Zip ties to hold the vertical pallets in place




And to tie the middle pallets in place


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2018)

There is just enough room to squeeze a 4x4 onto the top

A few screws through the cage and 4x4 keep the whole thing tied together 




Put my tax deductions to work and they filled the rack in less than an hour


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 6, 2018)

Snapping a chalk line on my rotten oil tank




Then cut along the line with the sawzall 




Oil tank halves for a roof over the rack


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 24, 2019)

Making an IBC tote tank into a firewood stack cover


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 24, 2019)

Installing the IBC tote tank on the firewood rack


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 24, 2019)

I originally ran the steel roofing lengthwise on my racks, but they sagged in the middle,  needed splits on top to keep them from flying away , and collected leaves.




Using a backwards blade in my circular saw, I cut them into sections, long enough to cover the pallets. 




Now the water drains quickly and leaves don't collect.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Scrap wood , screwed to the 4x4 beam along the center of the rack , supports each seam.
I no longer have to weight down the steel either .


----------

